# Peeing when meeting new people



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

My puppy is ten weeks old today.

When he sees someone that he's not used to he runs up to them to greet them and starts to pee. He doesn't seem scared he seems more excited. All of his introductions have been nothing but positive. 

He's not timid about anything.

I have started telling people to ignore him at first and this works sometimes to stop it but it's only about 25% of the time. 

Is there anyway to stop this?


----------



## medapatt (Mar 15, 2012)

Besides our GSD puppy, we have 4 Dachshunds. Only one male will pee when excited. We've learned to not touch or talk to him when we get home, but to let him outside then we don't have that issue.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

At this point there is about as much control the pup has over this as you do with "blushing". Leave it alone , don't create an issue . Everything good so far, a social dog. The pee is a bit of a social signal countering his exuberant forwardness . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh did the same thing for several months and then he outgrew it. He does does on the rare occasion when he sees the vet- he loves going there and gets very excited. I found that when I stopped encouraging him to greet someone he wasn't too interested in seeing that it diminished. I made the mistake of not reading signs that he just didn't want that person to pet him. But as everyone says, ignore the tinkles and go on


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Submissive urination. Not really abnormal for puppies, although it's a sign she may always have a slightly "softer" temperament. Keep doing what you're doing and she'll grow out of it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Killian10 said:


> When he sees someone that he's not used to he runs up to them to greet them and starts to pee. He doesn't seem scared he seems more excited.


That's exactly how Dena was as a puppy. She was extremely social and LOVED people. She just didn't have a lot of bladder control and got so excited that she let loose. I'd take her out for a short walk in the neighborhood and if she so much as heard voices in the distance she'd look around for people and then try to drag me over so she could meet them. And then wriggle around with glee while dribbling all over their shoes, lol! :wild:

She eventually grew out of it, but definitely making greetings as low key as possible will help, and having him greet people outdoors first will save your floors. When we had people over we always had her outside when they arrived, and we'd take them out to meet her so we could empty her out so to speak, and then when she calmed down we'd all go in the house. 

She never did outgrow her joy at meeting people, just the peeing on them part!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

In my experience your pup will grow out of it. Zeeva used to do this despite the fact that she was pee pee trained quite quickly as a pup (potty was a different story  ). I never scolded Zeeva for peeing when meeting new people. I just assumed that her excitement level was so high she couldn't control her bladder any more. I had to get wooden floors after. But she totally grew out of it...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'd take her out for a short walk in the neighborhood and if she so much as heard voices in the distance she'd look around for people and then try to drag me over so she could meet theme.
> 
> She never did outgrow her joy at meeting people, just the peeing on them part!


This is so cute. <3


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Puppy should grow out of it!


----------

